
Starting my first MVP with right tools and making right early choices - bitbreaker
I took 6 months off and want to work on my own idea full-time, or perhaps take some part-time consulting with 10x or something in parallel. However, what I&#x27;m planning to work on is outside of my area of expertise: I&#x27;ve been doing c&#x2F;c++ in telecom for the last 10 years, but the idea has nothing to do with what I was doing for the last decade. It&#x27;s about providing networking infrastructure services for tv channels to help them to easily provide netflix-like experience&#x2F;quality.
At first, I want to develop minimal working prototype (MVP) within 1-2 month time-frame to be able to start live testing with some existing low-traffic tv channel. On tech side, for MVP I estimate that I need 75% effort to get browser client side done and 25% for server side business core. Browser side effort here is real coding, marketing website that should include some kind of customer dashboard with charts and all kinds of js related stuff isn&#x27;t part of MVP.
IMO, it would be best to go all the way javascript: node.js on server side and plain js on client side. Even though I&#x27;m pretty good in plain javascript I don&#x27;t know much about node.js, so, some may find it crazy, but I&#x27;m thinking to go c++ and js mix or all the way c++ (with emscriptem for client side) and use my 10+ years experience with c++ instead of wasting time to get basics done with node.js. I think I&#x27;m perfectly capable to get tech side rolling in reasonable amount of time regardless of tools selected, and even though my question is about tech side, it&#x27;s clear to me that all my efforts are futile if I cannot get some side help with marketing (e.g. ppl who know how to approach prospective customers and get them interested). I have a couple of leads that I want to use at first, but eventually I&#x27;ll have to look for people who could take care of marketing side and customer interactions. So, my second question: where can I look for prospective teammates? :) not some college students obviously
======
brudgers
It doesn't matter what language an MVP is in. At the scale of cable channels
and Netflix it's going to be thrown away fast or die slowly depending on the
success of the idea.

The best thing I have read on finding cofounders for people where that's a
real problem: [http://www.anshublog.com/2015/05/how-do-i-find-co-
founder.ht...](http://www.anshublog.com/2015/05/how-do-i-find-co-founder.html)

Good luck.

